# plants id. please



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

got this two bacopa plants from bangkok - cost me a fortune comparing to other regular species so i guess they r quite rare 



























and still didnt find the name of this plant :???:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The "first" Bacopa is Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'. 

I am not sure about the second one. It reminds me a lot of Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'.

Carlos


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

tsunami, u are right about the first one (first two pics) - thanks, not sure about the second and waiting for reply for the third plant


----------

